# Many Tears needs you



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Today i have spoken to one of our foster ladies who has taken in an ex breeding Labrador bitch who is potentially at deaths door , Mary-Lou has just had her puppies taken away from her as she is still leaking milk but she has the most terrible tumour/mastitis its weaping puss and the skin is breaking down , she is booked into the vets on Monday to have it operated on , our foster lady is giving her lots of TLC this weekend as we really arn't sure if it will be her last , 
















This poor girl needs your help , her vets fees could run and run and as Many Tears relies totally on donations we would like to think that maybe some of you would maybe donate to her vets fees .

Then we come to Quirky a 5 month old Labrador pup who was badly mauled by another dog at a very young age , the breeder did nothing about his injuries and this is how this poor angel now looks.





















He may require extensive surgery , at least he may have to have teeth removed as they are now digging into his bottom pallet as his adult teeth grow bigger , both of these dogs are fortunate to have left the clutches of puppy farmers to find the love and dedication of Sylvia who owns Many Tears rescue , she will do all she can to ensure these dogs are given the best treatment they can afford , CAN YOU HELP PLEASE 
http://manytearsrescue.webs.com/dogslookingforhomes.htm
This link takes you to the Many Tears site where you will find a "Make a donation" tab this will take you to a pay pal site where you can donate by card if you dont have an account , there is also space for you to dedicate the donation to their vets bills .
I would like to take this oppertunity to thank any of you who do this amazing act , by helping these dogs find health and happiness you are helping a great community of volunteers , fosterers , staff etc who give time , love and money to help poor animals like Mary-Lou and Quirky .


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats bloody horendous poor dogs
I clicked the link to donate but it comes up as an error


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

BUMP, hope they get funding for these two, Ive tried to donate but keep getting error message


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Andrea!
I have been brought to tears on here a few times!
But this has really affected MORE then anything! so much so that I just have to log off until tomorrow! ! am praying for this girl - please let her know some love, please! she NEVER deserved to be treated so badly!

And you B*st*rds who did this! I swear if I knew eho you were I'd swing for you!
please be so kind as to keep me informed
DT


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry ive changed the link to just the Many Tears site as it waasnt working properly you will find a paypal "make a donation" tab on the left of the page as you scroll down .

Many Many Tanks xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Can she go to the vets now Andrea?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

And!! Has this owner been reported, are they being procescuted? Have they lost their licence!

If this does not stop people buying puppy farmed dogs nothing will!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

DT , sylvia treads a fine line with the puppy farmers , its taken her years for then to agree for her to take these dogs and have them found a home , they otherwise would get shot or something to that extent , I would best imagine she is one of many many dogs to be living in a rural puppy farm , its a very sad truth but if she doesnt do what she does these dogs wouldnt get any chance .
I dont think its for the want of taking it further but sometimes you have to do what has to be done while silently we do what we can to have this practice of licenced breeding farms stopped .

Ive Pm'd you DT , but dont worry she isnt in distress or pain .


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

andrea 35 said:


> Sorry ive changed the link to just the Many Tears site as it waasnt working properly you will find a paypal "make a donation" tab on the left of the page as you scroll down .
> 
> Many Many Tanks xx


There you go, donated:thumbup:
Hope they both find forever homes


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Many Tanks , your very kind .
:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

andrea 35 said:


> DT , sylvia treads a fine line with the puppy farmers , its taken her years for then to agree for her to take these dogs and have them found a home , they otherwise would get shot or something to that extent , I would best imagine she is one of many many dogs to be living in a rural puppy farm , its a very sad truth but if she doesnt do what she does these dogs wouldnt get any chance .
> I dont think its for the want of taking it further but sometimes you have to do what has to be done while silently we do what we can to have this practice of licenced breeding farms stopped .
> 
> Ive Pm'd you DT , but dont worry she isnt in distress or pain .


Yep Andrea,
I know how Sylvia works, It was daft of me to re-act how I did! but as I say this one got to me!
It perhaps triggered something that I had long forgotton! or tried to!

And if there has to be 100 threads like this to stop just one person from buying from a puppy farmer then so be it!

Seeing good vibes to mary lou#xxxxxxx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

andrea 35 said:


> Many Tanks , your very kind .
> :thumbup:


No problem, how do I get this on my facebook? I have lots of Lab friends and they may help too.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have no idea lol . ask a mod or if you do your own thread on F/B and just link to the Many tears site by opening a new tab putting in the m/t address and then copy and pasting onto your facebook thread .:scared:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Managed to post the link on facebook, hope you get some donations from there x


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just to let you know Mary-Lou had her op today , she is back at the rescue until tomorrow when she will go back to her foster home , she has a drain in the wound and the lump has been sent off for analysis .
She walked into the vets with a typical Labby waggy tail.
Quirkie the facially deformed pup is a very happy boy and isnt suffering as a result of his deformaty , a specialist has been contacted to see if anything can be done .:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

andrea 35 said:


> Just to let you know Mary-Lou had her op today , she is back at the rescue until tomorrow when she will go back to her foster home , she has a drain in the wound and the lump has been sent off for analysis .
> She walked into the vets with a typical Labby waggy tail.
> Quirkie the facially deformed pup is a very happy boy and isnt suffering as a result of his deformaty , a specialist has been contacted to see if anything can be done .:thumbup:


Thanks for the update Andrea! Mary lou has not been off my mind since I first read this thread! Noush had the pleasure of consolling me!! but she wouldn't read it!
Please keep us informed
love
DT
xxxxx

You are a diamond by the way!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so pleased they are both getting the treatment they need :thumbup: sorry I missed the thread earlier  poor pups hope they both get happy ever after homes asap  x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww bless them both, hope all goes ok


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so pleased they are doing ok. Have donated, wish it could be more - those poor dogs.

Well done for all the fantastic work you do!!! :thumbup:


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you very much xx:thumbup:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Am so pleased they are doing ok. Have donated, wish it could be more - those poor dogs.
> 
> Well done for all the fantastic work you do!!! :thumbup:


Ill second that:thumbup:


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mary-Lou today was well enough to go back home to her foster mums house , she is doing well after her op and enjoyed sharing a fish and chip super after her foster mum helped to settle in a very large number of new dogs to the rescue . 
Quirkie may have the opertunity to see a specialist in Bolton ,
we also have a new dog to our list of pooprly pups , Perry a 12 month old Golden Retriever who on Monday had his hips xrayed he either has Perthes disease or very bad dysplacia , we will know more when his results come in .


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think Mary-Lou deserves some spoiling :thumbup: Will keep everything crossed here for Perry  x


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Made a donation. Keep up the fabulous good work xx


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank You very much x


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Very sad to report that Mary lou's results have come back and it couldnt be any worse .
Her lump ws an agressive cancer , it will almost certainly have travelled around her poor body and the vets have said she will have little time left , maybe a few months .
Mary lou will spend the rest of her time before she is called to go over the bridge with her foster mum.
She is a happy soul who knows not what her poor fate is or that she will soon be taken form the world that so badly let her down .
Puppy farmers will one day get what is coming to them , let this be a warning to anyone not buying from a propper breeder this poor dog had just finishe weaning a litter of pups , she was riddled with cancer and yet the breeder had to have his last bit of cash from the machine .
I couldnt be more sad or more cross for this poor girl and what she has been through .
Thank you to all who sent good wishes and showed concern and even donated towards her and Quirkey's care . 
Many Tears will never turn their backs on the needy and us fosterers will always do what we can to make these dogs last days the best they can remember .


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Are the owners she came from going to be prosecuted? Surely this is a matter for the RSPCA to look into. Anyone who lets an animal get into such a horrendous state should be facing prosecution? The vet who has treated her would support a prosecution surely?

Healing thoughts for Mary Lou and let us hope justice is done and she has not suffered like this for nothing


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

andrea 35 said:


> Very sad to report that Mary lou's results have come back and it couldnt be any worse .
> Her lump ws an agressive cancer , it will almost certainly have travelled around her poor body and the vets have said she will have little time left , maybe a few months .
> Mary lou will spend the rest of her time before she is called to go over the bridge with her foster mum.
> She is a happy soul who knows not what her poor fate is or that she will soon be taken form the world that so badly let her down .
> ...


Thank you for updating us Andrea, Albeit with such sad news. If I could produce a miracle I would! If I believed in the power of prayer I would pray!
But I guess all I can say thank goodness for the caring people who have looked after Marylou! May he final days on this earth be happy, and let us all hope that she suffers little pain. IF there is a GOD up there then have mercy and at least grant this!

DT


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Amethyst said:


> Are the owners she came from going to be prosecuted? Surely this is a matter for the RSPCA to look into. Anyone who lets an animal get into such a horrendous state should be facing prosecution? The vet who has treated her would support a prosecution surely?
> 
> Healing thoughts for Mary Lou and let us hope justice is done and she has not suffered like this for nothing


Unfortunately her old owners were puppy farmers , she more than likely came from an establishment licenced to breed dogs , Carmarthenshire is rife with these places due to govournment restrictions on farmers lots were given grants to diversify into other areas , dog breeding being one of them .
There are many organisations and bodies of volunteers trying to get this practice better regulated or banned from existance in their current form .
The truth is that these places are checked by the local authorities , they get told when they are going to check and so they clean up their act , the minimum requirement for conditions is food and water , and a bed , if you knew how some of these dogs were kept it would make your hair curl , there is footage on you tube from secret filming inside these places, the authorities just need to apply stricter regs and im sure a lot of these places wouldnt bother doing it , they get away with murder literally .
Many Tears has built a relationship of sorts with some of these breeders , Sylvia wants as many to be released to rescue to give these dogs a chance to spend thier retirement as pet dogs instead of the other fate that falls to them and that is to be PTS in a manner such as being shot , she treads a fine line with these places , they allow her to rescue these poor dogs , she does it bitting her tongue all the way , if you knew her personally you would know how much she would like the same thing to happen to these monsters but for the sake of the few who she can help she has not much choice .
Sometimes there are no physical scars of being a breeding bitch or stud the scars are mental requiring patience from a foster mum to rehabilitate these shells of dogs into what they should be , and they almost always with time turn the courner , and sometimes they come in confident and happy and need little rehab ,conditions and length of service is a factor .
As far as the RSPCA are concerned they wouldnt do anything about it i wouldnt trust them with a barge pole from my experience.
Alk we can hope is that with pressure from groups and individuals to councils and govourn,ent we get things changed .
The more poeple know that this goes on the more people will think twice about where they get their next bundle of fluff from and hopefully pet shops and dealers will not be able to trade in the lives of these poor animals.
Its not just the breeding dogs who suffer either , the pups born to these dogs will almost certainly have inherrited conditions such as dysplacia , retinol atrophy , heart conditions etc because the parents are not health tested , so pups are born and people buy not realising the chances of having a dog that is healthy is remote .
Pass the word around make noise , write to your counellors every bit of pressure helps .


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Mary lou :sad: at least she is safe now bless her, the sooner there is better laws in ths country the better


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How awful - at least in the last part of her life she has found people to love & take care of her. Am so sorry 

It must be so depressing to see the true awfulness of these puppy farms, I really do have the upmost respect for people who are able to help these dogs.

I can't understand the laws in this country can permitt animals to be raised & live in these appalling conditions


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Very sad news today , poor Mary-Lou lost her fight against cancer , she had been doing well and had even put on some weight but having been in touch with her foster mum today it was clear the end was fast aproaching .
Vowing that Mary-Lou would live to see a christmas with her foster mum this morning they cuddled up on the sofa and watched christmas films and ate her favourite ginger nuts , then this afternoon the descision was made to let her go over the bridge .

Mary-Lou touched many hearts those who hadnt even met her , she will be sadly missed .

There will be a bright new star in the sky tonight .

Run free Mary-lou . xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Run free Mary Lou
Sue
Thank you for letting us know Andrea!
Alas if only there could have been a miracle


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry,
Run free Mary-lou x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor baby, if only she could have had a more love for a little longer :sad: run free at the bridge beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

I lit a candle above! seems I cocked that up! maybe someone else could light one in memory or mary lou

Sue


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG poor girl, cant believe how people treat these dogs as money earners. RIP you lovely lady


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

andrea 35 said:


> Very sad news today , poor Mary-Lou lost her fight against cancer , she had been doing well and had even put on some weight but having been in touch with her foster mum today it was clear the end was fast aproaching .
> Vowing that Mary-Lou would live to see a christmas with her foster mum this morning they cuddled up on the sofa and watched christmas films and ate her favourite ginger nuts , then this afternoon the descision was made to let her go over the bridge .
> 
> Mary-Lou touched many hearts those who hadnt even met her , she will be sadly missed .
> ...


r.i.p mary-lou


----------

